# Was mit dem Fang machen ?



## cleoluka (12. September 2008)

hallo leute
ich habe am wochenende viele große rotaugen und blei gefangen. ausgenommen, gesäubert eingefroren. ich frage mich , was ich mit dem fang machen soll. braten, räuchern ?
was würdet ihr machen ?
ich frage so dumm, weil ich noch nie weißfischen mitgenommen habe. sonst immer nur aal, zander, barsch, hecht ...
danke
fg


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Das hier,
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/466001139989741/Fischfrikadellen.html

und spare auf keine Fall an Kräutern und Gewürzen!
Mir wurde immer gesagt, "Wenn Du meinst es ist genug, mach nochmal genau so viel rein!"
und das hat bis jetzt immer gut geklappt.

Geh übrigens auch sehr gut mit Hecht, auch wenn 
es ganz schön dekadent ist :q (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Cobra HH (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/466001139989741/Fischfrikadellen.html


 schliesse mich diesen link voll an
aber mal ne andere frage:warum machst du dir erst gedanken nach dem du sie getötet hast #c
falsch = fangen - töten - fragen
richtig = fragen - fangen - töten


----------



## cleoluka (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

ich bin nicht so der fa nvon fischfrikis....
hat jemand schon mal blei und rotauge geräuchert, schmeckt das ? das wollte ich urspürnglich damit machen.,.. ich  dachte, jemand hat noch ein andres rezept parat ...


----------



## zanderzone (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Nicht mitnehmen, oder lecker inne Pfanne!!! Jedenfalls die Rotaugen! Brassen hab ich noch nie mitgenommen, würd ich auch nicht!


----------



## Case (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Geräucherte Rotaugen sind lecker.

Du kannst sie auch sauer einlegen ( so in der Art von Bratheringen ). Da lösen sich auch die kleinen Gräten auf. Mit Bratkartoffeln wunderbar.

Case


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich hatte gestern Rapfen gefangen und wollte den nun zu Frikadellen verarbeiten.
Das Rezept oben ist gut daran halte ich mich.
Da ich das aber zum ersten mal mache, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
Ich habe den Fisch sauber filetiert,da sind jetzt nur noch die Haut dran und vielleicht ein paar Gräten.
Muss ich die Haut abmachen, oder alles in den Mixer?


----------



## Rotzbarsch (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

aber mal ne andere frage:warum machst du dir erst gedanken nach dem du sie getötet hast #c
falsch = fangen - töten - fragen
richtig = fragen - fangen - töten[/quote]
Es gibt Angler die haben schon Gefriertruhen|supergri


----------



## Zölfisch (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Hallo#h
Schau unter Fischrezepte nach.
Bratfisch sauer eingelegt 

Viel Erfolg wünscht Zölfisch#6


----------



## TRANSformator (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Geräucherte Brassen sind eine Delikatesse. Der wird mittlerweile sogar verkauft.


----------



## crazyFish (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Kann mich nur anschliessen, geräucherte Rotuagen finde ich sehr lecker, schmecken mir besser als Forellen...


----------



## cleoluka (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Hallo
Ich danke für die Vorschläge !
ich denke, ich werds mal mit dem Räuchern der Fische probieren... Sollte ich Blei und Rotaugen vorher schuppen ?

Wenn ich Barsch und. Co. geräuchert hab ersparte ich mir die Arbeit, denn nach dem Räuchern konnte man alles einfach abziehen.. was meint ihr


----------



## boot (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Ich Räucher auch Rotaugen u Brassen aber ich schuppe sie ab.lg ole


----------



## Jockel13883 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Du musst die Weißfische nicht entschuppen,  mit Schuppen dran werden sie nicht so schnell trocken. Nach dem Räuchern einfach die Haut abziehn und gut ist.


----------



## Marcel M. (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*

Entweder machste lecker Fischfrifi´s draus, oder ab in die Pfanne!
Mann kann sie aber auch Sauer einlegen, wie die Herringe. (Brassen Ausgeschlossen)
Aber wie du siehst gibt es da X-verschiedene möglichkeiten.
Probier es dir einfach allein aus und und du wirst ja dann sehen was für dich am besten ist!

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Was mit dem Fang machen ?*



cleoluka schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich habe am wochenende viele große rotaugen und blei gefangen. ausgenommen, gesäubert eingefroren. ich frage mich , was ich mit dem fang machen soll. braten, räuchern ?
> was würdet ihr machen ?
> i


Also für deine Brassen / Bleie hast du hier mein aktuellstes Rezept: *Brasse in Seetang* http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141998
Buen apetito!


----------

